# My Iguana



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

well an old friend and his girlfriend bought an iguania... at petsmart and the guy told them... ohhh just feed him lettuce hell do fine thats all they eat so thats what he did for like 4 months, they broke up iguania reminded him of his GF so he stopped taking care of it... i got it at about 6" long it had a stick stuck in its side and it was actually in the intestine of the iguania, took it to the vent got it all fixed up, hes gotten bigger (and meaner), when some people (not me) go and open his cage to feed him or pet him (or her for that matter), it gets all puffed up and breathes real heavy almost making a hissing sound, this iguania is 2-3 years old and about 4 feet, we got it back on a very good diet a huge variety of fruits and veggies, is there anything i can do







hes got a HUGE tank with a a 45º log wrapped in rope to chill on, hes got a "hammok" type thing we made from a basketball net.... i just want him to be nice


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

jmax611 said:


>


i dont see how its worthless without pics, i explained my problem, its nothing physically wrong with the iguania its just temperment issues, trying to get them worked out


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Greeen Iguanas (_Iguana iguana_) are horrible pets.
Why the world everthought otherwise is beyond me.
His behaviour is normal, and my advice to you is keep him in a large roomy enclosure with proper temps/ UV lighting, and leave it alone...
If you are uncomfortable with him at this point, attempt to find it a home that is willing to deal with it...which, will more likely than not, not be easy...

Ignore the pic comments..LOL it is normal here...everyone likes pics, and it was not a personal insult....


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

A sweet-tempered Iguana that loves being handled is far and few between. They don't make good pets at all and I wish stores would stop selling them. I lucked out with mine, but I haven't seen too many like her before.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Even "sweet and even tempered" Iguanas can turn on their owner. Several years ago there was a picture in Reptiles magazine of a woman that had had her nose almost bitten off by her long term pet iguana. I trust monitors more than igs.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

the local reptile store doesnt take iguanias anymore because people not being able to take care of them anymore, and mine is in a 10'longx8'tall6'deep cage


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

They can be very agressive I had a female for 10 yrs and she was a sweet heart and one day she snapped used to whip the sh*t out of me some animal shelters will accept them.


----------

